# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  про прививки

## Домик в деревне

Я не спросить, делаете ли вы их. Подозреваю, что в большинстве своем не делаете. 
Вопрос у меня в другом, нас в детской поликлинике пугают, что в сад не возьмут. Я ознакомилась с законами, почитала много доступной информации и поняла, что правда на нашей стороне. Вопрос в том, отдавали ли вы непривитых детей в сад и был ли по этому поводу бой?

----------


## Stace

Меня больше волновал вопрос о целесообразности прививок впринципе. Так я и не пришла к единому решению. Сейчас сделали-таки дочке прививку от полиомиелита импортную. Недавно спрашивала куму про кресника - он первый класс закончил, а до этого ходил в сад и они прививки не делали после последней АКДС, когда он на следующий день заболел коклюшем (но знающие люди говорят, что это паракоклюш) - у них проблем с садом не было. Однако, думаю, их случай особый, т.к. садик православный и там большинство родителей не прививает своих детей.

----------


## ku_mama

а где у нас православный детский садик?

----------


## Домик в деревне

> а где у нас православный детский садик?


 Подозреваю, что Настя имела в виду какой-нибудь московский садик. В Калуге, наверное, пока нет таких. Или если есть, то интересно тоже где.

----------


## Panda

прививки - это больное. это единственное, к чему я не была готова, когда дочка родилась. и когда в роддоме спросили, будем ли мы делать, первый раз встал этот вопрос. сама виновата, но время уже ушло. вообщем, БЦЖ сделали в роддоме и всё, потом много и быстро  узнавала про необходимость прививок, хотела не делать. но поскольку считаю, что дитя и мамина и папина, необходимо одобрение мужа. и вот здесь, как я уже сказала, сама виновата. мой супруг долго раскачивается, его бы всю беременность настраивать, а не 2 недели. короче, прививки делали. не дала я только от краснухи делать (это уже полнейшая глупость!). так вот в садик нам карту оформили, подписали (поворчали, конечно). а в саду на 2й день медсестра прилетела в группу с глазами  говорит: нет прививки, в садик не пущу (и опять про возможные последствия и неразумность). я максимально спокойным голосом объяснила, что это моё сознательное решение и это не обязательная процедура. тогда она вдруг переменилась и спокойно сказала: ну так ты же отказ тогда напиши. я: написала, лежит давно в поликлинике. она: нет, ты нам в садике напиши, чтоб лежал, если проверка, чтоб документация была в порядке. короче, оказывается, весь вопрос был в соблюдении бюрократических издержек. а так потом она ни разу со мной на эту тему не заводила разговор. от прививок от всяких там гриппов тоже пишу отказ (когда плановые в садики делают). и я там далеко ни одна такая. всё нормуль )))

----------


## Амина

Мой непривитый ребенок условно в саду. Никакого боя не было совершенно. Взяли абсолютно спокойно. У нас район, вообще отличитильный))))) У нас и свидетельство о рождении домарожденного ребенка выдают спокойно, а в Калуге что-то невероятное предъявить просят!)))))

----------


## Galina

Мы собрались ехать в  Казахстан
к родственникам отдыхать
у  нас ни одной прививки
сейчас прочитала
"К. Оспанов уточнил, что те иностранные дети, которые будут въезжать или проезжать через Казахстан без сертификата о прививке от полиомиелита, будут прививаться за счет государства в медицинских пунктах вокзалов и аэропортов."
честно говоря не хочется делать прививку
посоветуйте что нибудь

у нас билет на 27 июня
по моему уже нет смысла прививку делать
и подскажите где  у  нас платные прививки делают

----------


## nezabudka

а разве нельзя отказаться? Ведь прививка от полио начинает вырабатывать иммунитет (якобы) через 17 месяцев только. какой смысл тогда? подписать отказ нельзя? что ж из-за поездки теперь прививать? неправильно это как-то....надо повнимательней закон почитать, может поправки какие есть....

----------


## Galina

боюсь что нас на самолет не пустят
"В аэропорту Домодедово медики "отлавливают" пассажиров с детьми"

----------


## Stace

Православный детский сад в г. Жуковском в Московской области. 
Прививку от полиомиелита мы сделали импортную в нашей поликлинике бесплатно! По закону, если ребенку не исполнилось полутора лет и он ранее не прививался от полиомиелита, то он получает не оральную вакцину производства РФ, а инъекционную вакцину с ослабленным вирусом Имовакс полио. А в платной поликлинике "Семейная медицина" меня убеждали что после года только капли! И ссылались на закон! А все потому что, у них не было на тот момент импортной вакцины. Вот вам и дельцы от медицины!

----------


## nezabudka

Галь, честно, вот я бы не поехала. Понимаю, что разные обстоятельства, но здоровье ре важнее ВСЕГДА! Что ж вас на самолет не пустят? закон же есть...

----------


## yakudza

Ого, девчонки! Олесь, а вы как летали? А если мы на поезде едем?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Катя, ну как вы надумали в КЗ? Мы летали и полетим. Поездом тоже ездили. Я подозреваю, что любые требования о мед.документах не законны. На это и будем напирать, если что.

----------


## yakudza

Девочки, а что пишут про Манту? это не прививка а проба. На что? Что в организме не превышена концентрация палочки Коха (туберкулезной)?
Хотела хоть от нее отказаться, так муж напомнил, что супруг нашей крестной болеет туб-зом, правда в скрытой форме. Вика была с ним в контакте, и дома у них. 
Риск есть. Наверное лучше сделать?

----------


## kazangi

я про манту читала, даже у педиатра Комаровского, что Манту настолько непоказательна и часто бывает ложной (врет в обе стороны - и в хорошую и в плохую), что не вижу смысла ее делать. Если есть риск, то есть другой анализ какой-то, крови что ли, который точно показывает. У моего мужа всю жизнь была плохая манту, его гоняли по всем возможным тубикам, в санаториии был, а под конец школы сказали, что это просто кожа у него такая чувствительная.Ну и на фига спрашивается его таскали по врачам?

----------


## yakudza

а вред от нее какой? (кроме стресса)

----------


## kazangi

возможная сильная аллергическая реакция на компоненты, туберкулин считается сильнейшим аллергеном.

----------


## lastochka

Состав Манту не менялся со времен её изобретения(год 1920-1930, кажется...)..Это раз. Бцж - тоже самое(тока она вроде в 1905 где-то изобретена была). А вот вирус мутировал раз ...несколько точно. Это все уже жутко непоказательно и не работает вообще применительно к сегодняшнему туберкулезу. пС. Почитай про способы заражения туберкулезом. Для того, чтобы заразиться, нужна темная непроветриваемая комната и отсутсвие солнечного света(при котором погибает инфекция), а именно камера, например, в тюрьме.. Или вот метро...Хотя там просто света нет, а проветривается неплохо.не нужна вам никакая Манту, Кать...

----------


## lastochka

Девочки! хелп! Мне очень нужно донести до одной пары, которая вот-вот станет родителями, информацию о вреде прививок. Не знаю даже, с чего начать...Теряюсь. Мржете посоветовать толковые статьи, наводящие на размышления?

----------


## kazangi

пусть зайдут в любую детскую поликлинику и постоят возле процедурного кабинета, послушают плач, почитают агит. плакаты, а потом дать им того же Котока маленькую брошюрку для сравнения.

----------


## kazangi

и статьи законов про добровольность вакцинации и что не имеют права не взять в сад и школу - многие делают прививки только из-за этого.

----------


## kazangi

Факторы риска заражения туберкулезом


Риск заражения туберкулезом определяется двумя основными факторами: контакт с больным с открытой формой туберкулеза и повышенная восприимчивость к инфекции. В группу риска заражения туберкулезом входят:

Люди, находящие в тесном бытовом контакте с больным туберкулезом (члены одной семьи, студенты в общежитии);


Лица, злоупотребляющие алкоголем, наркотиками;


Заключенные или работники пенитенциарных учреждений;


Медицинские работники;


Лица без постоянного места жительства.


Их будущий ребенок подходит под эти категории? думаю, что нет. Они хотят такого будущего для него? думаю. что нет. Ну и зачем им тогда бцж? Если они хотят делать прививки, можно сказать, чтобы подождали, посмотрели на иммунитет ребенка, на его здоровье,а не экспериментируют над беззащитным младенцем.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ласточка, ну мне тоже очень знакомо чувство "всех спасти - всем доказать и объяснить", а надо ли? Скажи, что сама считаешь так-то, сделала выводы исходя из прочитанного, ну и дай ссылку на сайт Котока. Там если порыться, можно найти исчерпывающую информацию. А доказывать - дело неблагодарное. 
Меня в свое время сильно удивило, что ты не делаешь прививки Кириллу. И тут я подумала, ну если человек не без медицинского образования задумался, то и мне надо поизучать. Имхо, это лучше чем прям вот доносить до кого-то весь объем инфы.

----------


## lastochka

Дорогой домик, так в том-то и дело, что они задумались. спрашивают, почему я пришла к таким выводам..Их этот вопрос очень волнует. Чувствую, что они ждут нужной информации, но где её искать - пока не знают. Малыш у них первый.неопытные, конечно...
ПС а Кирю -то я частично все же провакцинировала, о чем очень сожалею сейчас...

----------


## Kusya

lastochka, нам в похожих ситуациях помогал фильм "Правда о прививках", его можно скачать в инете или могу передать тебе его по скайпу...

----------


## kiara

У меня старший сын не привит в течении 13 лет уже. Проблем не было вообще никаких и никогда - ни с одним гос. или муниц. учреждением или организацией. Даже за границу летал в детские пансионаты - там просто ставят в графе прививочной - repulsa (отказ т.е.). С вопросом выезда за рубеж надо просто заранее знать - есть в данной стране обязательный перечень проф.мероприятий, включая вакцинацию  - если есть, то* для кого и от чего*, если это "внутренний" список, то к инострнцам он отношения не может иметь, если для иностранцев - то тоже смотреть, при каких обстоятельствах ваши права могут ограничить. Чаще всего - при объявлении эпидемии и т.п. 
Я для себя никогда это не считала проблемой - это наше* право* как родителей, вела себя соответственно праву, а не боролась с проблемой) Все зависит от нашего отношения к этому процессу и уверенности в выборе.
Кстати, я сама почти не привита)))
Перед беременностью сдавала анализы на скрытые и проч..."выяснилось", что у меня иммунитет к вирусам герпеса, рубеллы - а прививок, есс-но, от последней не было у меня, тогда вообще не делали от краснухи ничего...И в активной форме, я ни тем, ни другим не болела, а  теперь и подавно не заболею (в активной форме), так что, вакцинация отнюдь не панацея.
Я не борюсь со сторонниками  вакцинации, не убеждаю - ибо скорее всего, они понимают, что прививка не 100% зщита, просто им лень совершать лишние телодвижения и нести немого больше ответственности)
Кстати, про пробу Манту тут речь шла, так вот - можно сделать анлиз крови на антитела к микобактериям туберкулеза, этот анализ может выявить сам факт инфицирования или для диагностики активной микобактериальной инфекции, т.е.свидетельство об инфицировании, но возможно пока еще о не заболевании. В Инвитро делают.

----------


## kiara

Про законы. Я на Одн-ках пересыла желающим текст "хорошего" отказа от проб Манту, могу и тут, если есть желющие, выложить.
А то наши доблестные Эскулапы напирают с тем аргументом, что "от прививок-то вы можете отказаться, а вот Манту НЕ привика, значит - не можете отказаться"))))

----------


## Stace

> lastochka, нам в похожих ситуациях помогал фильм "Правда о прививках", его можно скачать в инете или могу передать тебе его по скайпу...


 А можно мне этот фильм по скайпу? a.bedenko
Боясь опасности заболевания полиомиелитом я сделала-таки своей дочек одну вакцинацию и одну ревакцинацию, осталось сделать вторую. НО то ли осень пришла, то ли иммунитет жахнулся, но мы месяц болели вялотякущими соплями. Сопли как положено, и нос закладывало и зеленели. Ну и закончилось это дело очередным пиком заболевания (в течение месяца насморк проходил на пару-тройку дней, а потом по новой) и наконец с температурой! Вот только после этого мы ТТТ пока здоровы. 
Но вот не знаю что делать.. то ли доделать уже до конца, то ли махнуть рукой  и не дразнить гусей - т.е. иммунитет дочки.

----------


## Домик в деревне

http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...%B0%D1%85&aq=f
Вот на ютюбе есть этот фильм.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Часто встречается мнение, что манту - это не прививка и что она не просто безопасна, но даже и полезна.

Вот статья попалась. http://www.privivok.net.ua/node/228
Особенно поражает, что при всей очевидности того, что дети пострадали от Манту, судебный процесс их родители не выиграли и компенсацию не получили, т.к. манту не прививка, а компенсируют ущерб нанесенный только прививками.

----------


## Домик в деревне

http://www.echo.msk.ru/news/739379-e....html#comments

Ох я смеялась над комментариями =)))
Онищенко считает, что надо делать прививки без спроса родителей. Угу!

----------


## Panda

становится страшно, что от нас зависит все меньше и меньше... а бороться все сложнее и сложнее...
и вообще, Онищенко сам сказал, что в Москве 6000 ОБРАЗОВАННЫХ ЖЕНЩИН не делают прививки своим детям. по-моему, это не преступление, а повод задуматься.
З.Ы. а комменты порадовали ))))

----------


## yakudza

Кошмарище! и что-то сторонников даже не слышно.
Видать, слишком много народу в отказ ушли, что они уже такие меры предлагают!

----------


## Kusya

Врач-гомеопат Антонина Боровлева. О том, как снимают телепередачи о прививках - из личного опыта http://www.naturmedicine.ru/articles..._answers/3/#n3
Письмо онкоиммунолога. В Комитет по биоэтике РАН, в редакцию радио "Россия" от профессора В.В. Городиловой http://www.homeoint.org/kotok/vaccin.../oncoimmun.htm

----------


## Домик в деревне

*В Госдуме не поддержали инициативу Онищенко об обязательной вакцинации детей* 

http://www.gzt.ru/topnews/society/-g...rom=copiedlink

Что я считаю абсолютно логично! Но какова наглость вообще предлагать!

----------


## lastochka

ну и славно! выдохнули!

----------


## kiara

Что и требовалось доказать!
Онищенко, ясное дело - пень в вопросах права, но каков жук - Астахова приплел))))))))
Астахов аж от комментов отказался))))Кредо ему подпортили...среди "6 тыс образованных женщин точно))))

----------


## yakudza

Да это понятно. предложил бред - его отклонили. Иначе революция...
Интересны комментарии! Рекомендую сомневающимся! этот Раменский, конечно, неадекват, но кое в чем прав и он! Не надо однозначно судить о проблеме. Вакцинация проводится не только в интересах фарм компаний. Если бы это было так, то нас не только прививками кололи, а еще наркотой, и оружие бы продавали в свободном доступе. Всё-таки наркомафия и оружейные дельцы повлиятельнее будут. Ан нет, что-то их пока не пропускают. Так что не только в сверхприбылях тут дело (хотя, конечно, и это играет важную роль). Поголовная вакцинация да, подрывает детский иммунитет, да, дает осложнения и тяжелые последствия, часто скрытые. Но она ДАЕТ определенный результат в плане нераспространения болезней, препятствует распространению тяжелых эпидемий. Вероятно, она не настолько эффективна, как хотелось бы, и как об этом пишут, но всё же. Короче говоря, без вакцинации стране в целом было бы хуже. И, я считаю, именно этим и руководствуется правительство при принятии глобальных решений в части имунопрофилактики.
Но наша задача как родителей - защитить конкретно своего ребенка от негативных последствий, от попадания ртути (!!!) в организм маленького ребенка, сохранить его иммунитет и здоровье! Поэтому каждый принимает решение, которое ему кажется правильным.
В обсуждении на http://www.gzt.ru/topnews/society/-g...om=copiedlink# 
мне понравился пост "Oleg написал 13.01.2011 в 09:42" - все умные люди, и всем небезразлична судьба наших детей, да и страны в целом. Просто у всех своя правда, и каждый в нее верит.
Лично я пришла на сегодняшний день к решению отказаться от прививок. Жалко что так поздно, 2 года - мы уже получили основную ударную дозу. Но решение это далось мне нелегко, не в один день, не от прочтения только Котока или просмотра фильма Червонской.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Лично я пришла на сегодняшний день к решению отказаться от прививок. Жалко что так поздно, 2 года - мы уже получили основную ударную дозу. Но решение это далось мне нелегко, не в один день, не от прочтения только Котока или просмотра фильма Червонской.


Тоже считаю, что это тяжелое решение и никому оно легко не дается!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Когда государство получает право вмешиваться в отношения детей и родителей? Можно ли заставить делать прививки или запретить рожать дома? Комментарий уполномоченного по правам ребенка при президенте РФ Павла Астахова.
Оч. любопытное мнение, я считаю.
http://domrebenok.ru/2011/02/03/pave...et-rozhat-doma

Ох-ох-ох. Особенно доставляет удовольствие его мнение про домашние роды. Таки удивительно, т.е. вариант, что люди рожать хотят не в присутствии толпы незнакомых людей, а чисто своих родных, он не рассматривает вообще. Либо роддом, либо медсестра (?) или районная акушерка. Здорово, что вообще об этом речь идет. Значит, деятельность разных организаций не проходит даром.

----------


## kiara

Я бы сказала - очень юридическое мнение) в соответствии с буквой и духом закона.
В одном лишь "прокололся" - история с привитым сыном, который таки пострадал от "не привитого дядьки с Кавказа"))))) спрашивается - на кой тоды прививать, если стоило дядьке пройти мимо и все труды по вакцинации прошли даром. Да, пусть уж лучше говорит о том, в чем разбирается) 
Про роды тоже дурь сущую сморозил)))))) Но таки да - радует, что эти комментарии - знак того, что голоса ЕР-цев не глас вопиющего в пустыне, что на это реагируют, и реагируют уже официально. Начало, можно сказать, положено.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Интервью с главным фтизиатром РФ Петром Яблонским



> — Многие родители отказываются от БЦЖ, от реакции Манту. Вы как к этому относитесь?
> 
> — В свое время эта вакцинация спасла миллионы новорожденных от смертельно опасного туберкулезного менингита. В то же время заболеваемость туберкулезом все-таки снижается. Есть много механизмов недопущения контакта новорожденных с больными туберкулезом. К тому же, согласно статистическим данным и наших специалистов, и скандинавских ученых, соотношение пользы и возможных осложнений не в пользу БЦЖ. Поэтому на первом этапе в ряде регионов можно будет не проводить ревакцинацию детей, показания к которой определяются по реакции Манту. А потом и вовсе отказаться от этой прививки.
> 
> - А почему сегодня у многих детей положительная реакция на Манту?
> 
> — Реакция Манту является достаточно чувствительным тестом для определения инфицированности детей микобактерией туберкулеза. Но проба эта не позволяет отличить истинную инфицированность ребенка от инфицированности БЦЖ-вакциной. С другой стороны, у детей с неблагоприятным аллергическим фоном эта реакция может быть ложно-положительной. И здесь может помочь диаскин-тест. Это инновационный препарат. Он полностью исключает возможность перекрестной реакции у детишек, привитых БЦЖ, и практически не аллергичен. Год назад по результатам реакции Манту получалось, что 2,5 миллиона детишек инфицированы. Когда части из них сделали диаскин-тест, тот подтвердил результат только у 1,8% детей. Представляете, скольких удалось уберечь от напрасной профилактической терапии!
> 
> — А почему сразу этот тест не делают? Он что, слишком дорогой?
> ...





> — Может, вы сделали себе какую-то особую прививку от туберкулеза?
> 
> — Боже упаси. Не существует никаких подобных прививок. Многие до сих пор практикуют так называемые профилактические курсы лечения противотуберкулезными препаратами. Я против этого категорически. Главная профилактика — правильное питание и соблюдение правил инфекционной безопасности. Нужно больше есть белковой пищи как животного происхождения, так и растительной, полезны и овощи, фрукты.


весь текст интервью http://www.mk.ru/social/interview/20...chahotki-.html

----------


## Домик в деревне

http://tanya-morozova.livejournal.com/246904.html

----------


## kazangi

7. Детям, которым рекомендуется ТОЛЬКО грудное молоко до шести месяцев и старше по причине того, что их хрупкий организм не может принимать другую пищу, вводят 30 доз, включая ревакцинации, мощных вакцинных токсинов, что противоречит любой логике и науке. - особенно понравилось!

еще сегодня краем глаза видела передачу по тв, вообще она была про СПИД, но и про прививки было сказано, что детям Африки (в бедных странах) прививки убийственны, т.к. их организмы не выдерживают такого токсичного удара и вместо ожидаемой пользы часто получается смерть. А так же прозвучало открыто, что наша медицина целиком зависит от фармкомпаний, которым нужно продавать свою продукцию. И куда больше вложений - то нам и достается.

----------


## Домик в деревне

еще интересное про прививки на Украине

http://dibrov-s.livejournal.com/281139.html#cutid1

----------


## yakudza

делюсь полезной ссылкой:

"Что вам никогда не говорили о вакцинах. Интервью с д-ром Эндрю Моулденом
5 октября 2011 ..."

----------


## yakudza

очень четко помню наш разговор с Домиком в тот момент, когда я пыталась разобраться в вопросе вакцинации. 
" - а может анти-прививочная пропаганда, это происки врагов? геноцид?
- у меня такое ощущение, что как раз вакцинация и есть геноцид."

Это я к тому, что вопрос слишком серьезный, чтобы на него вообще не обращать внимания.

----------


## kiara

Я вот не думаю, что все, кто выбирают позицию " против прививок" выбирают её как-то опрометчиво, не серьезно. Именно в этой позиции как раз и присутствует серьезность и изучения предмета.
А вот в обратной позиции " за вакцинацию по всем статьям" - опять же, на мой взгляд, есть не серьезность, не желание вообще что-то думать, разбираться и понимать - "всем делали, и мы делаем"! А стоит спросить "кому всем" или "всем-то, всем, а вот именно вам лично - зачем это, неужели иными способами уберечься в конкретно вашей семье от того же туберкулеза нельзя?" - ответа нет...Причем вообще никакого, только "я в этом не понимаю, врачам виднее!"...
Я считала и буду считать, что вопрос *любой* профилактики - это исключительно личный вопрос, то есть не только в плане выбора, а именно в плане принятия меры. Не "поголовно всем и всегда", а именно каждому по необходимости и адекватности! И так - в любом вопросе, будь то профилактика кариеса или профилактика гриппа, прием иммунных средств и проч. Необходимость должна оцениваться для каждого с учетом его потребности, возможностей организма, влияния среды и проч, генетики в конце концов! Да, я понимаю, это означает сломать всю систему мед.слежения у нас в стране, но с другой стороны сейчас на чаще весов - здоровье нации. Мне кажется, оно того стОит. Но государство вряд ли сейчас этим займется, поэтому, стоит этим заняться каждой конкретной семье, решить, изучить, понять - выбрать. Только как это все донести до общества...вот в чес самый сложный вопрос! Я вижу проблему именно в этом - в возможности получить спокойно любую информацию, не от "заинтересованных" сторон, а абсолютно беспристрастно, но объективно!

----------


## yakudza

Девчат, я своей мелкой прививки не делала. Но всё же меня мучают сомнения. Хочу всё-таки поставить от туберкулёза (у нас в поселке могут быть больные с открытой формой), полиомиелита и столбняка. Скажите, с кем можно проконсультироваться по этому вопросу. И как вы сами относитесь к частичной вакцинации?

----------


## yakudza

И ещё вопрос. Я читала, что полиовакцина заразна. Как быть с садом тогда? Я понимаю, когда всех будут вакцинировать, нам прийдется побыть дома. А как я узнаю, что привились дети, которые со всеми не попали, болели, например? Насколько это может быть опасно? 
И как мне привить Лёньку, который у нас под опекой? мммм...

----------


## Амина

нас в известность не ставили, когда остальных прививали, как ходили в сад, так и ходили. 
Я когда-то общалась на одном форуме с папой-педиатром. У нас, конечно, вышел спор о прививках и я сказала, что против все прививок, вот только про полио думаю. На что он, ярый сторонник прививок, мне сказал, что вот уж полио точно не стоит делать. Почему - я, конечно, не помню уже, но все сомнения по поводу прививок у меня закончились тогда совсем.

----------


## kiara

Обычно в саду должно быть информационное письмо (так положено, по крайней мере по нормативам) на доступном для обозрения всех родителей месте о начале вакцинации. Если этого не делается в саду, то смело можно идти и требовать вывешивать такое. Кроме того, опять таки, должно быть так, каждому родителю обязаны передать письменное уведомление о согласии или отказе о вакцинации на каждую конкретную прививку и/или пробу. И если это тоже не делается, то вообще - это уже наглость! Смело ругать детсад за такое!
Таким образом, Кать, вы должны всегда быть в курсе - когда прививают других детей.
Мы у себя поступаем следующим образом - родители, которые прививают детей живыми вакцинами не приводят детку в день вакцинации. Если вакцинация производится убитыми вакцинами, то такой ребенок не представляет никакой опасности для других непривитых детей.

----------


## kiara

Насчет частичной вакцинации. Я тоже, в свое время, думала о прививке для Ника от столбняка, мальчишка все ж таки. Но так и не нашла для нас возможной пользы, которая бы перевесила возможные негативные последствия. Тоже самое касалось гепатита, туберкулеза. Мне сложно (фактически нереально) представить, как маленький ребенок может гипотетически подвергнуться опасности заражения - ну не целоваться же будет ребенок в бомжем или пр.подозрительной личностью?! И явно одни и те же места они не посетят - общественную баню, например...
Кать, почитай может еще литературы медицинской, профилактической как по вакцинации, так и против неё, поищи свои аргументы о пользе/вреде..
А какие сложности с вакцинацией Лени?

----------


## yakudza

> А какие сложности с вакцинацией Лени?


С вакцинацией Лёни сложностей никаких. Я буду делать ему все прививки, чтобы не отбиваться от родственников и опеки. Единственный вопрос про полио. Может сделаю ему мертвой вакциной или изолирую на время после прививки.

----------


## Домик в деревне

ПЕРЕЧЕНЬ ОСНОВНЫХ ЗАБОЛЕВАНИЙ В ПОСТВАКЦИНАЛЬНОМ ПЕРИОДЕ, ПОДЛЕЖАЩИХ РЕГИСТРАЦИИ И РАССЛЕДОВАНИЮ

priv.jpg

По ссылке весь документ МУ 3.3.1879-04. 3.3. Иммунопрофилактика инфекционных болезней. Расследование поствакцинальных осложнений. Методические указания

----------


## kiara

Эта информация очень актуальна для тех родителей, чьи дети посещают муниципальные детские сады. В прошлом году из-за отказа от профилактических прививок от полиомиелита многие дети не ходили в садики в течение 60 дней. В этом году ситуация может повториться.

Однако, далеко не всем известно о существовании очень важного документа Роспотребнадзора, который был издан еще 2010 году. Этот документ не найти на сайте Роспотребнадзора. Он закрыт для общего пользования и видимо, рассчитан только для служебного применения, чтобы родители о нем ничего не знали. Иначе, как же заставлять их прививать своих детей против полиомиелита? Получить такой документ можно на сайте Консультант+ только на коммерческой основе. 

Скорее всего, документ был издан по следам РЕШЕНИЯ Верховного суда, после которого Роспотребнадзор выпустил новые Санитарные правила (СП 3.1.2951-11 "ПРОФИЛАКТИКА ПОЛИОМИЕЛИТА") по профилактике ВАПП.

Выписка из Решения ВС по старым санправилам:

Пункт 4.4 СП 3.1.1.2343-08, не предусматривает отказ в приеме в лечебно-
профилактические и другие организации детей, не имеющих сведений об
иммунизации против полиомиелита, а требует необходимость их изолирования
от детей, привитых оральной полиовакциной (ОПВ) в течение последних 60
дней...
Весь текст Решения на сайте privivkam.net 

Как вы все помните, в новых санправилах во время вакцинации против полиомиелита вместо изоляции не привитых детей от привитых в садиках предусмотрели разобщение. НО суть от этого не меняется: это требование все так же НЕ предусматривает вывод не привитых детей из садика на 60 дней.

Документ, подтверждающий это, получен коммерческим способом с сайта Консультант+.

МИНИСТЕРСТВО ЗДРАВООХРАНЕНИЯ И СОЦИАЛЬНОГО РАЗВИТИЯ
РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ
ФЕДЕРАЛЬНАЯ СЛУЖБА ПО НАДЗОРУ В СФЕРЕ ЗАЩИТЫ
ПРАВ ПОТРЕБИТЕЛЕЙ И БЛАГОПОЛУЧИЯ ЧЕЛОВЕКА
ПИСЬМО
от 14 декабря 2010 г. N 01/17427-0-27
ОБ ОТСТРАНЕНИИ НЕ ПРИВИТЫХ ДЕТЕЙ ОТ ПОСЕЩЕНИЯ ДЕТСКИХ
ДОШКОЛЬНЫХ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЙ
Федеральная служба по надзору в сфере защиты прав потребителей и благополучия человека в связи с поступлением в Роспотребнадзор обращений родителей по вопросу правомерности отстранения от посещения детского учреждения не привитых детей в г. Москве разъясняет.

Санитарными правилами СП 3.1.1.2343-08 "Профилактика полиомиелита в постсертификационный период" предусмотрена изоляция не привитых детей от детей, привитых оральной полиомиелитной вакциной, на срок 60 дней с момента их иммунизации при поступлении в лечебно-профилактические и другие организации в связи с угрозой возникновения у них вакциноассоциированного полиомиелита (далее - ВАПП). При этом данный правовой документ не вводит запрет на посещение детского учреждения не привитым ребенком, учитывая право родителей на отказ от профилактических прививок, установленное федеральным законом от 17.09.1998 N 157-ФЗ "Об иммунопрофилактике инфекционных болезней".

Отказ от проведения профилактических прививок должен быть оформлен в письменном виде с подтверждением родителями факта информирования их о возможных неблагоприятных последствиях для здоровья ребенка при заболевании инфекциями, управляемыми средствами специфической профилактики, в данном случае - ВАПП.

В соответствии со статьей 5 федерального закона от 17.09.1998 N 157-ФЗ "Об иммунопрофилактике инфекционных болезней" не привитый ребенок может быть выведен из коллектива в случае возникновения массовых инфекционных заболеваний или при угрозе возникновения эпидемий.

Письмом Управления Роспотребнадзора по г. Москве от 07.12.2009 N 17-15/1102 "О реализации СП 3.1.1.2343-08 "Профилактика полиомиелита в постсертификационный период" некорректно разъяснены положения указанного документа, в связи с чем руководители детских дошкольных учреждений отстраняют не привитых против полиомиелита детей от посещения детского учреждения, нарушая действующее законодательство.
В целях обеспечения выполнения требований федерального законодательства, прошу довести данную информацию до руководителей детских дошкольных учреждений г. Москвы. Заместитель руководителя И.В.БРАГИНА.

А в этой статье даны разъяснения для работников детских садов уже в 2013 году:

Издательство МЦФЭР: Ресурсы образования
журнал: Медицинское обслуживание и организация питания в ДОУ №6 (июнь) 2013
статья: Противоэпидемические и организационные мероприятия (в сокращении)
Особенности работы ДОУ в период карантина. Перечень инфекционных заболеваний, при выявлении которых в ДОУ объявляется карантин. Пошаговая инструкция по введению в ДОУ карантинного режима. Права и обязанности родителей детей карантинной группы
Автор: Журавлева О.С., эксперт
****
Права и обязанности родителей детей карантинной группы

Родителей ребенка, бывшего в контакте с заболевшим, администрация ДОУ информирует о выявленном случае инфекционного заболевания и сроках карантина. Родителям можно предложить не водить ребенка в группу на период карантина (если ребенок часто болеет, нахождение дома в период карантина убережет его от заболевания).

В случае, если ребенок только собирался в детский сад и не был в контакте с детьми из карантинной группы, можно предложить его родителям посещать другую группу на время карантина, либо на этот период оставить ребенка дома.
Если ребенок не привит от инфекции, в связи с которой наложен карантин, руководитель детского сада вправе отказать в его приеме в учреждение в период карантина.

Федеральным законом от 29.12.2006 №255-ФЗ "Об обязательном социальном страховании на случай временной нетрудоспособности и в связи с материнством" предусмотрено, что родители детей до семи лет могут оформить больничный на время карантина в ДОУ (даже если ребенок не болеет, но был в контакте с заболевшим или является бактерионосителем).
***
Особая ситуация при проведении профилактических прививок от полиомиелита

В случае отказа родителей от вакцинации детей руководство ДОУ обязано объяснить возможность развития у непривитых детей вакциноассоциированного полиомиелита и предложить не посещать группу, где проведена вакцинация, в течение 60 дней, т.к. возможно возникновение признаков заболевания.
Согласно Письму Роспотребнадзора от 14.12.2010 №01/17427-0-27 «Об отстранении непривитых детей от посещения детских дошкольных учреждений» администрация ДОУ не вправе запретить посещать детский сад непривитому от полиомиелита ребенку, но ответственность за возникновение признаков заболевания несут родители дошкольника.

Руководство детского сада может предложить посещать другое детское учреждение в данный период или отказаться от посещения. Но в случае если ребенка оставляют дома, больничный лист родителям выдан и оплачен не будет, т.к. отказ от прививки был добровольным.

Оригинал материала находится здесь http://bez-privivok.livejournal.com/...html#t11915641

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Привет, девочки! Есть среди вас такие, которые не делают детям пробу Манту и при этом дети посещают садик? Как решаете этот вопрос в саду? Написала на их бланке отказ, но их это не устраивает. Отправляют к фтизиатру за справкой, что ребенок может посещать сад. Но фтизиатр вряд ли такую справку просто так даст

----------


## kiara

У меня 90% детей в саду таких)))) 
А в МДОУ скорее всего, направят за разрешением фтизиатра, да, и фтизиатр, скорее всего, будет направлять либо на пробу Манту, либо на снимок. Сейчас по Калуге " новая мода"-резко всех медработников перестали устраивать анализы крови " ин витро". Хотя, никаких оснований не принимать пробы ин витро у них нет. Прикрываются информационным письмом, однако, письмо, распоряжение и прочее-подзаконный акт. Действие Федерального закона " о вакцинопрофилактике и ...." никто не отменял! По сему, законных оснований не прнимать пробы по крови у них нет. 
P.S. Нахлынувшая волна разных товарищей из ближнего зарубежья подпортила картину нашей туберкулезной благополучности((( вот наши доктора и лютуют. За счет допропорядочных граждан своей страны!

----------

